# SHP - South Harz Potash



## System (9 September 2016)

Davenport Resources is a mineral exploration company that currently holds the Southern Cross Bore copper-gold project. The Southern Cross Bore Project covers an area of 600km² about 75kms north-east of Alice Springs in the Northern Territory.

Davenport proposes acquiring 100% of the issued capital of East Exploration Pty Ltd. East Exploration is a private Australian company which holds two exploration licenses in Germany, referred to as the South Harz Project, through a wholly owned and controlled German subsidiary. 

It is anticipated that DAV will list on the ASX during October 2016.

http://www.davenportresources.com.au


----------



## Springs (13 October 2020)

Just listen to Chris Gilchrist on smallcaps podcast very interesting potash play are  Davenport Resources l like what he said about Tier 1 project . Still plenty of work ahead of them but  it’s ticking boxes one I’m watching low mc compared to other potash Co , top 20 large holders always dyor & DD Springs


----------



## greggles (8 March 2021)

Interest in Davenport Resources has increased recently. Trading volume is up and today the share price has spiked around 18.5% to 9.6c. No recent price sensitive announcements to speak of.

However, this YouTube video uploaded on 5 March is worth watching to understand their German potash project and 2021 plans:


----------



## System (17 May 2021)

On May 17th, 2021, Davenport Resources Limited (DAV) changed its name and ASX code to South Harz Potash Limited (SHP).


----------



## greggles (8 October 2021)

The SHP share price is doing well today, up 16.6% to 10.5c on expectation that the final step in the permitting process to enable drilling at the Ohmgebirge Potash Project in Germany will be approved very soon. The company has flagged the current quarter as the quarter in which drilling will commence.

This appears to be a huge project and one that could be very lucrative if management plays their cards well. If good news comes through as expected in the next few weeks, I suspect SHP will advance into the mid-teens with relative ease.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 October 2021)

And SHP moving up strongly. No news driving it, just what was already disclosed


----------



## greggles (29 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And SHP moving up strongly. No news driving it, just what was already disclosed




Up again today on news that SHP has secured drilling approval for the first of two planned confirmation drill holes at its flagship Ohmgebirge Project. It is likely that this news was known to some in the market before today and is the reason for the share price gains earlier this week.


----------



## Springs (2 January 2022)

SHP South Harz Potash is one of my yearly comp picks , right commodity at the right time commencement of work at Ohmgebirge drill site for first of two holes to upgrade JORC to indicated category, cash balance of A $7.6 M at 30 September 2021 . Global potash price strength continues always dyor my opinion Springs


----------



## bk1 (2 January 2022)

Worth mentioning that a CR was carried out at 12c, which is just as well as those two confirmation drill holes are costing A$8M.
Currently share price at 14c, awaiting an updated MRE in this quarter.
Mining for MOP not SOP, an important distinction, but no doubt a large addressable market in the heart of Europe.
Owning (or holding) perpetual mining licences and two exploration licences.

Hold


----------



## JohnDe (4 January 2022)

Are we finally waking up 😎


----------



## JohnDe (1 March 2022)

With Russia and the Ukraine not able to supple the world with fertilizer's and chemicals, SHP now has a huge opportunity to show what it can do. Last months appointment of Dr Winter may be an ace -

South Harz Potash Ltd (ASX:SHP) has strengthened its presence in the region of Germany that hosts its flagship South Harz Potash Project through the appointment of Dr Babette Winter as regional manager Thŭringia.​​The appointment of the German national with a background in technical and socio-political affairs is expected to help create a pathway for SHP to develop the project utilising her expertise and stakeholder management experience.​








						South Harz Potash strengthens presence in Germany through regional manager appointment
					

South Harz Potash Ltd (ASX:SHP) has strengthened its presence in the region of Germany that hosts its flagship South Harz Potash Project...



					www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk


----------



## bk1 (7 March 2022)

Went through 20c today on huge volume right at the end of the session.
No news that i can see unless someone has got advance news of the second confirmatory drill hole.
Belarus and Russia are major suppliers of potash...


----------



## JohnDe (7 March 2022)

bk1 said:


> Went through 20c today on huge volume right at the end of the session.
> No news that i can see unless someone has got advance news of the second confirmatory drill hole.
> Belarus and Russia are major suppliers of potash...




I think it has more to do with the war.


----------



## JohnDe (30 May 2022)

Investor Presentation -


----------



## bk1 (30 May 2022)

We could do with something soon...


----------



## Springs (25 July 2022)

South Harz Potash SHP is my August tip in central Germany after 2 conformation drill holes in the Ohmgebirge license area and a MRE upgrade of 338Mt at 12.9% K2O( previously 325Mt at 13.2%K2O) now waiting the Scoping Study for completion in early August 2022 .Potash price and demand still strong always dyor Springs.


----------



## sptrawler (25 July 2022)

Springs said:


> South Harz Potash SHP is my August tip in central Germany after 2 conformation drill holes in the Ohmgebirge license area and a MRE upgrade of 338Mt at 12.9% K2O( previously 325Mt at 13.2%K2O) now waiting the Scoping Study for completion in early August 2022 .Potash price and demand still strong always dyor Springs.



Potash turned to poo for me, hope you do well. 😂


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 September 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Potash turned to poo for me, hope you do well. 😂



Hard to dig deep into the situation .... Ukraine mess ... High energy costs ... food supply issues.


----------



## sptrawler (7 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Hard to dig deep into the situation .... Ukraine mess ... High energy costs ... food supply issues.



I would rather buy  lotto tickets, than put anything more into potash, to me it appears to be a bigger ponzi than Sydney houses.


----------



## JohnDe (7 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Hard to dig deep into the situation .... Ukraine mess ... High energy costs ... food supply issues.
> 
> View attachment 146458




Maybe management, or everyone ramped up production at the same time and flooded the market?.  Theoretically the Ukraine situation should help increase the price, as other countries increase crop production to meet shortfalls.


----------



## chuckyball (7 September 2022)

I was reading or watching something recently regarding the potash market, they mentioned even BHPs big potash play in Canada? is on hold and that the Sop market is the only real potash type to invest in now. 
I got out of 2 DNK and one other but still holding APC and KLL.  Maybe my kids at least will eat well from those investments🤗


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 September 2022)

chuckyball said:


> I was reading or watching something recently regarding the potash market, they mentioned even BHPs big potash play in Canada? is on hold and that the Sop market is the only real potash type to invest in now.




but then, Jansen is going ahead.



			https://www.bhp.com/what-we-do/global-locations/canada-jansen-potash-project
		




> We have announced an investment of US$5.7 billion in the Jansen Stage 1 project.


----------



## JohnDe (11 September 2022)

Truth, wishful thinking, or propaganda?



> Emerging potash explorer, South Harz Potash (ASX:SHP), set to solidify the EU’s domestic supply​
> With the world’s population estimated to grow by 30 per cent by 2050, further decreasing the availability of arable land, the demand for potash to maintain soil productivity and thriving food supply is nothing short of vital.
> 
> Potash refers to the potassium-rich minerals commonly found in agricultural fertiliser.
> ...


----------

